# How Cowboys did it



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Might be some good lessons in here for preppers, homesteaders and survivalists.



> *What Cowboys Built And Did Around The House To Be Self-Sufficient*
> 
> By *James Walton* November 27, 2017 10:23
> 
> ...


http://www.askaprepper.com/cowboys-build-around-house-reach-self-sufficiency/


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

If you truly would like to know what it was like, you might be interested in the following three books by Rich Hobson. I am not sure where one might get a copy these days as they will most likely be out of print. My books were given to my dad by the author. There is a TV series based on the books, but they are crap. I know this because I knew the main characters when they were old men. I grew up in the area of B.C. where they carved out Canada's largest cattle ranch back in the 40's and 50's. The land area they cover was my stomping grounds as a kid and we didn't live much differently, ourselves. Our neighbours ran a pack horse train to the more remote areas as late as the 70's when I was a young'in. Our whole 'neighbourhood' was old school, Little House on the Prairies without the benefits of Pa Ingalls down and dirty homesteading; not such a glamorous situation and definitely not the romantic cowboy stuff the article is alluding to.

Grass Beyond the Mountains, Nothing too Good for a Cowboy, and The Rancher takes a Wife


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think much of preparedness and homesteading is looking to the past. To those people who survived and thrived in history without the modern conveniences of today. Conveniences that may not exist if we face a country or world wife catastrophic or life changing event. I have seen many articles from the perspective of the pioneer and those who survived the dirty 30's, but very few about cowboys.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

If anyone want's to read the Books mentioned above, you can get them at "Alibris Books". The cost is between .99 Cents and $4.00. They have Thousands of used and out of Print Books to choose from, and they're service is Prompt and Reliable. I have used this Company for Years, and have never had a Problem or Complaint.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> I think much of preparedness and homesteading is looking to the past. To those people who survived and thrived in history without the modern conveniences of today. Conveniences that may not exist if we face a country or world wife catastrophic or life changing event. I have seen many articles from the perspective of the pioneer and those who survived the dirty 30's, but very few about cowboys.


Alot if people have the words convenience and necessity confused.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> I think much of preparedness and homesteading is looking to the past. To those people who survived and thrived in history without the modern conveniences of today. Conveniences that may not exist if we face a country or *world wife catastrophic *or life changing event. I have seen many articles from the perspective of the pioneer and those who survived the dirty 30's, but very few about cowboys.


Don't make her mad and your world won't get catastrophic...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Don't make her mad and your world won't get catastrophic...


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

terri9630 said:


> Don't make her mad and your world won't get catastrophic...





Sentry18 said:


>


LOL


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> If you truly would like to know what it was like, you might be interested in the following three books by Rich Hobson. I am not sure where one might get a copy these days as they will most likely be out of print. My books were given to my dad by the author. There is a TV series based on the books, but they are crap. I know this because I knew the main characters when they were old men. I grew up in the area of B.C. where they carved out Canada's largest cattle ranch back in the 40's and 50's. The land area they cover was my stomping grounds as a kid and we didn't live much differently, ourselves. Our neighbours ran a pack horse train to the more remote areas as late as the 70's when I was a young'in. Our whole 'neighbourhood' was old school, Little House on the Prairies without the benefits of Pa Ingalls down and dirty homesteading; not such a glamorous situation and definitely not the romantic cowboy stuff the article is alluding to.
> 
> Grass Beyond the Mountains, Nothing too Good for a Cowboy, and The Rancher takes a Wife


 I love this kind of book, about real life and its challenges. As much about how to survive in times like that is attitude and drive. It makes me think of my family who came to America and worked hard to make a life, provide for their family, prosper, and to prove up on their land.

These books can be purchased on Amazon as well. $23.17 for all three now, probably plus shipping. https://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Take...F8&qid=1512098003&sr=8-1&keywords=Rich+Hobson


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Our family lived off the grid for a few years, and you learn really fast the difference between *need* and *want*. You learn to get your heavy work done in the summer before 10 a.m. or after 5 p.m. In the winter, you layer your clothes -- indoors and out. You don't have to have meat at every meal. And a good dog is worth his weight in gold.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Starcreek said:


> Our family lived off the grid for a few years, and you learn really fast the difference between *need* and *want*. You learn to get your heavy work done in the summer before 10 a.m. or after 5 p.m. In the winter, you layer your clothes -- indoors and out. You don't have to have meat at every meal. And a good dog is worth his weight in gold.


Awesome! i would say worth more than gold, life or death if you know how to use them.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes I suppose then we are cowboy homesteaders here then as we cut our own wood, heat the home with it, dry our clothes by it, boil water on it in winter, and cook on the slow combustion wood stove. We collect twigs from around our trees to use as kindling too for our winter fires.

We use what is around us rather than buy things like old pea plants and other dried plants from the gardens. dried grass clippings and raked up leaves from under the trees get used as mulch in the garden beds. Sometimes it would be much easier to buy hay to do the job but with the price of hay here why spend that money if we don't have to.

In the garage we have a work bench and both electric and hand tools to make things with and we make do with what is on hand rather than purchase things.

Although with some modern conveniences here I think that it is all good practice to go back to the days of old and practice those skills because in a grid down situation then it will be second nature to you and not a catastrophic learning curve.

We both relate to the doing all your hard work before 10 and after 5 here in the summer as we can reach up to 45 oc here in the summer months. In winter we reach down to -11 oc in the winter here on the mountain plateau and layer clothing and sometimes wear 2 pairs of woolen socks when we go outside, four layers of tops being thermals, t-shirt, top shirt and jumper and thermals and fleece tracksuits on the bottom of us. If we go down south of us about 45 mins to visit friends in winter where it snows we add woolen scarfs, gloves and snow pants and boots, tights and more wool socks.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> Our family lived off the grid for a few years, and you learn really fast the difference between *need* and *want*. You learn to get your heavy work done in the summer before 10 a.m. or after 5 p.m. In the winter, you layer your clothes -- indoors and out. You don't have to have meat at every meal. And a good dog is worth his weight in gold.


Ah, you like Korean food!!!!


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

cnsper said:


> Ah, you like Korean food!!!!


 No eat dog. Dog eat bad guy. (Just sayin'....)


----------

